# Saving for the future



## Andygold1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Concerned about the direction this country is going? Me too. That's why I have some of my money in gold.

You should, too. It won't cost as much as you think.

Click here and let's talk: http://myhelpinghandup.com/kb/andyserg1


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

http://silvergoldbull.com/about-us

Here is a reputable source opposed to a gmail account!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Save and invest like the world will never end, prepp like Obama getting a 3rd term.
You must do both prepp and keep living.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

$2,000 face value in junk silver ought to be enough for me.


----------



## Andygold1 (Feb 28, 2014)

KARATBARS INTERNATIONAL INTRO


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Over 40 years investing in stocks I have never lost one dime of my cash. Sure market went up and down but I never sold when it went down. And it always came back better.
I used mutual funds not individual stock. When I did have a fund that went crazy high I sold it and walked away as it was going up. 
Example of a fund we owned and still do.
First purchased a 7 dollars a share it rose and returned 30% in one year because of the tech run up. We dumped it. Out that back in a mid cap fund at 8 a share. That fund went up over time to 11 a share and hen dropped like a rock to 7 dollars we held it and bought more of it. The fund after a year went back up and at the end of 2 years was at 15 a share.
Where most screw up is trying to beat the market. That is not investing that is gambling. Next screw up panic markets go up and down you are in for the long haul .
Each is free to invest and gamble as they see fit. Only you know what is right for you .
Gold scams have ben around for ever and always will be.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Over 40 years investing in stocks I have never lost one dime of my cash. Sure market went up and down but I never sold when it went down. And it always came back better.
> I used mutual funds not individual stock. When I did have a fund that went crazy high I sold it and walked away as it was going up.
> Example of a fund we owned and still do.
> First purchased a 7 dollars a share it rose and returned 30% in one year because of the tech run up. We dumped it. Out that back in a mid cap fund at 8 a share. That fund went up over time to 11 a share and hen dropped like a rock to 7 dollars we held it and bought more of it. The fund after a year went back up and at the end of 2 years was at 15 a share.
> ...


You are obviously a good and disciplined investor. I can't match that record.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

The way I get my gold is to pan, concentrate, run the resulting cons, etc. The old fashioned way. Granted, I'm a newby at it, but am being pleasantly surprized at what I get from ordering a $20 bag of paydirt, and it's fun. Hubby and I are building an inexpensive "Miller" table this weekend to separate the fine gold from the black sands. Can't wait! That $20 investment has already yielded at least $80 bucks. I expect another $100 or more after we run the fine concentrates.
To me, pure gold in hand is better than anything on paper.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Andygold1 said:


> Concerned about the direction this country is going? Me too. Click here and let's talk: KARATBARS INTERNATIONAL INTRO


Andy, why are you back? Get bent!

A quick search shows plenty of "affiliate" websites for Karatbar sellers. Sucker people in and earn a free gram of gold! It's a ripoff. And people here are way smarter than you, Andy.

And the Karatbar website itself is a joke!

If we want to go buy a gram of gold we would just go to the local coin shop and buy it.

But honestly I would never buy less than a 1/10 oz eagle or maple leaf. The smaller the weight the more you are actually paying for the premium over spot. I can buy a 1 oz eagle and pay just $44.99 over spot. And then I have an ounce. But each time you buy a gram you are paying that premium over and over and over again till you get to an ounce.

And if cost is an issue, buy silver! Silver rocks! I mean seriously silver eagles are awesome! And who doesn't adore 90% silver Morgans, Barbers, Franklins, Mercuries.... Love 'em!

Andy wants to sell us a crap-tastic karatbar for $67.78.
That's $1921 an ounce!
*
Or* you could get a real real nice 1 oz eagle for $1400.

1 Karatbar = 48.91 EUR = 67.78 US Dollar
28.3495231 grams = 1 oz
67.78 US Dollar X 28.3495231 = 1921.5306

You can take your karatbar and shove it up your butt, dude.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

1/10 ounce eagle (3.11 grams) = $145

3 x crappy karatbars (3 grams) = $67.78 x 3 = $203.34

The more I think about you Andy, the more I hate your guts. Good people work too darn hard to earn a dollar and save a dollar. And scum like you deserves a soccer cleat to the face!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Casie said:


> View attachment 5055
> 
> 
> 1/10 ounce eagle (3.11 grams) = $145
> ...


Nothing to add; I just wanted to see your response in another reply. Heck, I might quoted it a couple more times before going to work! :lol:


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Karatbar and people like Andy are responsible gold and silver over shooting their linear rate of increase. When this happens there is an excessive drop. Trust is broken with the new entry investors. The big boys have their safety stock. I do not know what it will take to put PMs back on track. 

I don't follow gold that close but in my opinion if silver had not broken $30 spot would be bumping around $25 not digging out of the teens and hanging out above $20.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Wednesday after noon 23.50 for non ms Morgans.
25 for walking liberty silver troy ounce.
Spot was in the low twenties.
The spread was too large but when speaking small amounts I want the non informed to know you can buy one troy ounce for 25. And it should be 23. I over paid but hey I was already in the store.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Wednesday after noon 23.50 for non ms Morgans.
25 for walking liberty silver troy ounce.
Spot was in the low twenties.
The spread was too large but when speaking small amounts I want the non informed to know you can buy one troy ounce for 25. And it should be 23. I over paid but hey I was already in the store. Note libertycoinservice.com is showing 21.60 for one ounce right now.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Todays Gold price is $1318 per troy ounce. There are 31.1 grams in a troy ounce. It's actually inching up again. (yeah!)


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I cannot tell you when and I am not as sure about gold as I am silver but someday this will be looked upon as a great buying opportunity.

I believe it is past time that the movements stop being linked.

Assuming that is a fact it is a great example of how markets can be irrational. "The markets can stay irrational a lot longer than you can stay solvent." (Greenspan I think) 

That is why people like me who say they are not traders must pay attention to what the traders are doing.


----------

